# Introducing Ace in the Hole



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for looking,
Andrea


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG that little guy is absolutely stunning!!! You are one lucky lady!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

nanynanybooboo







i have already seen the little stunner!!









i know everything will go wonderfully for you and ace, andrea.









btw- we need more pics of your gang....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok, I want him. I think you have too many, Andrea - fork him over.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Andrea ~ He his absolutely beautiful. Congratulations!! I know, when the time comes, you will kick a$$.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

He's just precious!!!







Congrats!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness-he is too cute for words














I just want to kiss that little face!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Cute picture Andrea! He is such a cutie! I know you will have fun working with him.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

He's GORGEOUS - lucky you . Sarah


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh My he is a beauty. That MiDis Breeder sure can put out some beautiful babies I do know that. He is a little doll love his tiny face. 














So happy you have that Pretty Boy. Keep those pictures coming SM way
Char


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

What a cute face!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Andrea ~ He his absolutely beautiful. Congratulations!! I know, when the time comes, you will kick a$$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I wish I could take credit for his beautiful face! I can't wait to bring him in the ring..he is already walking on lead so well!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

THUD!!! Drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*Andrea you really have something to be proud of. That baby is drop dead georgious. How old is he in that picture?







*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

He is 5 months old


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats on your beautiful boy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

He sure is a little cutie!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Thanks Becky. He is 5 months old..picture was taken today by me.
> 
> Andrea[/B]


He is going to be a tiny one.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Ace is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Andrea,

He is beautiful.







Congratulations!!!!







It sure sounds like you have found just what you were looking for. 

I will have a chance to meet him at Nationals then? I can't get there until Friday, but I will be looking for that gorgeous face. 

I will look forward to meeting you, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea,

I just PMd you. Now I remember that you were getting Ace -- not Sully.

Ace is adorable. You will do very, very, very well with him.







Great compliment to your line.

Love, love, love his head. Does he seem ready to go into the ring? Did you practice with him over the weekend? Was it FUN!!!!!!! I know it was.

I would love to see this little one (Ace) bred to Abbie. I think the puppies would be stunning!!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Andrea,
> 
> He is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Yes, you should have a chance to meet him! Thank you so much for the compliment..I look forward to meeting you !!




> Andrea,
> 
> I just PMd you. Now I remember that you were getting Ace -- not Sully.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment! He does seem ready for the ring..he struts his stuff like nothing I've ever seen and does fantastic on the lead! He is a total baby doll! I feel so lucky! And YES, I am practicing ALOT!!

Andrea


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is wonderful. Congratulations again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Andrea, he's beautiful!







Can't wait to hear about your first win....


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG, he is sooo handsome! He has such a sweet expression! Too cute for words!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Tina


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, he is sooo cute!! He is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Tina [/B]


I'm going to wait until he gets more coat and then I'll put him in the ring in about 3-4 months most likely! 

I'm going to be working with him daily though. Thank you so much for the compliment.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL
His face looks peach in that picture.
Either way- He is a looker alright!








Chloe wants him- So do I!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

WOW He is sooo handsome.

In the words of Tyra Banks, he is looking "FIERCE!"

Almost like he is saying, "show-world, better get ready for me!"

Gives me the chills!!!! SO cute!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I WANT HIM sooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, you are very very lucky


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, I can't think of any more words to describe your little man. I just have to add - He is Stunning


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I think I'm in love!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

even this pic doesn't do him justice- his face is something truly special. Glad he's working out for you and the hubby! Is he crazy, like caira? I could see a potential for that!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

He is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! Very kissable face!!!Congratulations


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

He is gorgeous!! He has such an adorable face!!









Good luck with him, I am sure he will do great in the ring!!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

OMG---What a face, he's perfect!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Lucy Owns Me @ Jul 26 2007, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=411342


> even this pic doesn't do him justice- his face is something truly special. Glad he's working out for you and the hubby! Is he crazy, like caira? I could see a potential for that![/B]



It may too early to tell LOL. He likes to dig though and kept me up last night digging in his bed. Other than that, he seems to be a very good boy! Time will tell LOL! Thank you..I agree, he is prettier in person!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

this lil guy is just precious! best of luck with him andrea


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea,

You MUST show him as a puppy!!!!!! He's so cute that the judges will really like him as a puppy and I know that he will, at least, be able to single out fairly quickly. You have a number of shows coming up in September that are pretty close to you. Some are just 1 day shows in NJ, and so, there won't be a lot of dogs there. It is a perfect time for Ace to get his first points.

If he starts "going through the uglies" as many do at say 8-11 months, pull him out, but if he stays so cute, puppy class will be the best for him. 

Please talk to Dian, but I know that she'll agree with me about this. She and had a long conversation last night.

Lynn


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh that wittle face is so perfect. Just want to kiss him. He will be a showstopper for sure.
Aimee


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Andrea, I rarely come to this part of the site, but the photo of your new puppy is gorgeous. Congrats and good luck with a spectacular show career!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Andrea, I rarely come to this part of the site, but the photo of your new puppy is gorgeous. Congrats and good luck with a spectacular show career![/B]


Thank you very much. I truly appreciate that nice compliment! I look forward to showing him!
Andrea


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:new_shocked:
He is just a LOOKER!!
Congrats!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

*Congratulations on your little winner. All you have to do now is to let the judges see him. :wub: *


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He's gorgeous. :wub: Congrats.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Andrea, you must have this bow for Ace! :biggrin: 


[attachment=25065:1card.jpg]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:new_shocked: Marj..LOL! That is just perfect.. :smilie_daumenpos: 
Andrea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

And you're gonna need show bows, lots of show bows! :biggrin: 

Ace is so handsome!

I love your new website, too!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you very much! Yes I will need show bows! Lots and lots of show bows!  
I can't wait to put him in the ring with them :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Andrea...I love the website!!!! Can't wait to see some pictures of your other babies on there or for your boutique to go on-line!!! Best of luck with Ace!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

:wub: What a looker indeed! He does look like he is saying "Get Ready for Me 'cause here I come!".


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Marj I did not know you did show bows. I am looking for a certian type. Can you send me the link? 

Andrea everytime I see little Ace I smile so big. I know you will be happy with him. Maybe we will meet at a show sometime. Will you ever be coming down in the southern region? :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Marj I did not know you did show bows. I am looking for a certian type. Can you send me the link?[/B]


You can check out my brand new website!

http://www.myladysdogbows.com/

BTW, the link is posted below my siggie.

I have a section for show bows. I also have show pairs in the Pairs section. I have a nice black Shimmer bow, too, with rhinestones. It's the one Dian's dogs are wearing in the Owensboro show pictures.


[attachment=25072:1blackshimmer.jpg]


If you have some special in mind, just let me know and I can make it for you.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I will be definately checking them out. Would you like for me to add your website to my website? I have links to show bows on there but nothing like you do.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj, you have to get black glitter ribbon..I love the black glitter ribbons! Beautiful bow! You know I'll be ordering soon!

Andrea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be great, Suzy!

Andrea, I have looked for years to find the glitter ribbon in black with no luck. 

Here are another couple that have sparkle and bling and would look nice in the show ring. They can be done without flagbacks, too.


[attachment=25088:blackshow.jpg]


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG!!!!!
he is sooooo beautiful!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

He is such a GORGEOUS little guy. Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you again all!

Andrea


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! He is gorgeous...congrats!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I WANT HIM sooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, you are very very lucky :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



I just saw this comment and thank you!! Coming from you that is a HUGE compliment! HUGE! Nacho is just stunning! :wub: Hopefully you'll bring him here someday so I can meet him!  

Andrea


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411297
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Andrea that was a wonderful compliment. Congrats again and the best of luck with this new baby. I know how hard it is on us "new comers"..LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Suzy's Mom @ Jul 31 2007, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=413169


> QUOTE (PrincessTunie @ Jul 31 2007, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=413161





> QUOTE (mmo @ Jul 26 2007, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=411297





> I WANT HIM sooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, you are very very lucky :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



I just saw this comment and thank you!! Coming from you that is a HUGE compliment! HUGE! Nacho is just stunning! :wub: Hopefully you'll bring him here someday so I can meet him!  

Andrea
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree Andrea that was a wonderful compliment. Congrats again and the best of luck with this new baby. I know how hard it is on us "new comers"..LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

What a handsome little guy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413169
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Andrea that was a wonderful compliment. Congrats again and the best of luck with this new baby. I know how hard it is on us "new comers"..LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Becky..lucky for me I have a fantastic group of mentors! A big thanks to Dian, Cathy, Amber and even Stacy for being so darn nice! 

Andrea
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
"even" me? 
B) B)


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Becky..lucky for me I have a fantastic group of mentors! A big thanks to Dian, Cathy, Amber and even Stacy for being so darn nice! 

Andrea
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
"even" me? 
B) B)
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Stacy yes EVEN YOU under the category of mentors silly goose!  You are the best


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

(I thought you were saying that EVEN Stacy was nice. lol :brownbag: )


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ya'll should know better  I said I had a group of fantastic mentors and a big thank you..and then also thanked stacey for being so darn nice. . She knows I wouldn't say something so silly and rude I hope!! :huh:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Ya'll should know better  I said I had a group of fantastic mentors and a big thank you..and then also thanked stacey for being so darn nice. . She knows I wouldn't say something so silly and rude I hope!! :huh:[/B]


I know. I thought it was funny.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413169
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Andrea that was a wonderful compliment. Congrats again and the best of luck with this new baby. I know how hard it is on us "new comers"..LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Becky..lucky for me I have a fantastic group of mentors! A big thanks to Dian, Cathy, Amber and even Stacy for being so darn nice! 

Andrea
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know that I thank God every day for my mentors. And would not trade them for the world. We are very lucky that there are a some left that see the good in us and are willing to give us a helping hand and trusting us with such wanerful lines. Mine are worth their weight in gold. One of my goals is to make them as proud of me and my dogs as I am to have them for mentors. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

my heart is melting :wub: he is so beautiful.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Ace is lovely and I hope to see him finish quickly.

Mayrie - Well, I want your Nacho! Send him over!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Ace is lovely and I hope to see him finish quickly.
> 
> Mayrie - Well, I want your Nacho! Send him over![/B]


  Where have you been??? We miss you and your babies


----------

